

Finger size link to earning power - sgrove
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/7825890.stm

======
gravitycop
The Bloomberg version of this story was already submitted.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=431722>

------
gaius
This is something bodybuilders have known for years. Good old science,
catching up at last :-)

------
TrevorJ
Damn, my finger is too short.

